# GLOW in The DARK Slime Recipe



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glow in the *DARK* Slime..

View attachment 174938


*Homemade GLOW in The DARK Slime Recipe*
2 Elmer’s white glue bottles (4oz)
3-4 tablespoons glow in the dark paint
Water
Neon food coloring
1 teaspoon borax
1/2 cup warm water

Step one: Pour the white Elmer’s glue into a bowl. Fill the empty bottles with warm water, place the lids back on and shake the bottles (this will help remove any remaining glue inside the bottle and make it easy to measure your water). Pour the watery glue into the bowl and mix with a spoon.
Step two: At this point you want to add food coloring to your glue (I used a neon green from McCormick).

Step three: Stir in the glow in the dark paint into your glue mixture.

Step four: In a small bowl mix 1/2 cup of warm water with 1 teaspoon of Borax (the warm water will help dissolve the borax).

Step five: Mix the borax water and glue mixture together with a spoon, but but don’t be afraid to use your hands to fully mix the two together.

The special ingredient that makes the glue turn into slime is the borax. Play around with the amount to get the perfect consistency, if you prefer a runny slime use less borax. Also, when you first began mixing the glue and borax water the slime will be VERY runny and a weird texture, don’t freak out! The more you play with it the better the consistency will turn out.

View attachment 174940
View attachment 174941


----------

